# Rats in need of a better home!



## ART (Oct 17, 2020)

We have two little boys in need of a furever home. They are cute and sweet.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

You might want to provide a bit more information:
How old are they?
How long have you had them?
What area are they located in?
Any health issues?


----------



## ART (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m not sure how old they are but I’m guessing a couple months old. I’ve had them for about three weeks and they need a bigger habitat than what we have available for them. They clearly aren’t in love with one another but they are coping. I’m not aware of them having any health issues. They like to sniff our cat who also likes to sniff them. I’m thinking this is a good sign. Ha!  
We live in Olathe and would like to give them away.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Where did you get them and why?
How big is the enclosure can you send us a full picture and of the cagemate?
What do you mean they arent in love with each other????

so many red flags here
Where's Olathe? Kansas? Why would you not put the location 🤨


----------

